# New Tutorial



## Michiel van der Blonk (Oct 9, 2009)

I have just published a new tutorial on my site and would like some feedback (yes it can be harsh, go ahead)

http://www.vanderblonk.com/tutorial/advanced/

The method has some very nice characteristics:

 it can easily end up in a solve of less then 50 moves HTM without much luck (however it could also lead to 70-80 moves when you're not so lucky)
 it is an excellent follow-up on the beginners method
 it is an excellent preparation for CFOP and COLL (see glossary)
 it requires a limited set of algorithms (minimum 13), though the full method comprises much more than the beginners method.


----------



## V-te (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice.
I wish I would've learnt something like this, but oh well. 
I learned my own way. =P

I was browsing around your website, and $100 for a Rubik's Cube session???
I honestly think they should be free, considering all the youtube tutorials there are out there, and the fact that many cubers are spreading the art of cubing by free teaching. 
But that's my opinion, maybe you need the money.


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Oct 9, 2009)

I like to price it high, since it's a personal session, and my time is valuable.

The site and the videos are all free (relatively, I make my money back with ads). I can make them once and then I'm done. And yes, if I'd be swimming in money perhaps I would do it for free, but I am 40, supporting a family, I am not in school anymore. BTW this forum is also showing ads, even right above your post, so someone is making money of your posts, and it's not you... 

I do realize not a lot of people could afford a personal session, so I am planning webinars as well. If I have enough people entering I can bring down the price. I am not sure yet what would be a reasonable price for that. Perhaps a bidding system can help, so people offer what they think it's worth.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't understand the rationale behind creating the 1x2x2 block in the U-layer, when its likely to be destroyed again during placement of the D-layer corner.

After F2L minus 1 slot, would it not be better to solve LL edge orientation and permutation (possible in one step, or can be broken down into 2), followed by your finish? Or for a more beginner friendly solution possibly use an 8355-style finish (more moves, but using only a single 4-move alg).


----------

